# Black women less attractive than others says Psychology Today



## ABikerSailor

> Every now and then comes along an article so shockingly appalling that the only explanation is that all the editors at the publication have been taken hostage. This one might be the best example yet: on May 15th, Psychology Today posted an article by evolutionary psychologist Satoshi Kanazawa called Why Are Black Women Less Physically Attractive Than Other Women?
> 
> Yes, you read that right. The article goes on to make some deeply offensive and weakly supported claims such as It is very interesting to note that, even though black women are objectively less physically attractive than other women, black women (and men) subjectively consider themselves to be far more physically attractive than others Nor can the race difference in intelligence [...] account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women.



Psychology Today Pulls Offensive Article on Black Women from Website - FishbowlNY

Me personally?  If I like her personality and how she's shaped, no matter what race she is, I'm gonna find her attractive.

One of the more beautiful women that I've known was a girl named Kelly Weeks.  Met her on detachment in Key West and she was GORGEOUS.

Racists..........discuss.........


----------



## ABikerSailor

Don't we have any women who are black that are outraged by this?

Interestingly enough, Psychology Today has already pulled the article off it's website.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I'm waiting for your fellow libs to denounce you for not loving science.

Why do you hate science?


----------



## Grace

The author of that article must be blind. Or jealous. And no, I'm not black.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Two Thumbs said:


> I'm waiting for your fellow libs to denounce you for not loving science.
> 
> Why do you hate science?



I don't hate science, I don't like the way that people slant the stats in support of racist ideals.


----------



## Cal

ABikerSailor said:


> Every now and then comes along an article so shockingly appalling that the only explanation is that all the editors at the publication have been taken hostage. This one might be the best example yet: on May 15th, Psychology Today posted an article by evolutionary psychologist Satoshi Kanazawa called Why Are Black Women Less Physically Attractive Than Other Women?
> 
> Yes, you read that right. The article goes on to make some deeply offensive and weakly supported claims such as It is very interesting to note that, even though black women are objectively less physically attractive than other women, black women (and men) subjectively consider themselves to be far more physically attractive than others Nor can the race difference in intelligence [...] account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychology Today Pulls Offensive Article on Black Women from Website - FishbowlNY
> 
> Me personally?  If I like her personality and how she's shaped, no matter what race she is, I'm gonna find her attractive.
> 
> One of the more beautiful women that I've known was a girl named Kelly Weeks.  Met her on detachment in Key West and she was GORGEOUS.
> 
> Racists..........discuss.........
Click to expand...


I'm a white guy.. but I've always had a thing for black chicks. My girlfriend now is the most physically attractive beauty I've ever laid eyes on.. So this guy can kiss my ass, 'cause he obviously knows nothing.


----------



## Truthmatters

Satoshi Kanazawa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

hes a racist conservative right winger



Commenting on the War on Terror, Kanazawa claimed that "there is one resource that our enemies have in abundance but we don&#8217;t: hate. Hatred of enemies has always been a proximate emotional motive for war throughout human evolutionary history." He then offers the following thought experiment: "Imagine that, on September 11, 2001, when the Twin Towers came down, the President of the United States was not George W. Bush, but Ann Coulter. What would have happened then? On September 12, President Coulter would have ordered the US military forces to drop 35 nuclear bombs throughout the Middle East, killing all of our actual and potential enemy combatants, and their wives and children. On September 13, the war would have been over and won, without a single American life lost. Yes, we need a woman in the White House, but not the one who&#8217;s running (Hillary Clinton, ed.)".[11]


----------



## manifold

ABikerSailor said:


> slant



Fucking racist!


----------



## Dabs

*I'm not a racist, and I really don't have anything to add, except to say, there are plenty of attractive men and women who are black. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Some see what others can not, or won't.*


----------



## Truthmatters

This asshole who wrote this article is a huge right wing racist.


He wants wants a president that would nuke the middle east.


----------



## ogibillm

i think there's probably some very interesting and perhaps even 'uncomfortable' research that could be done into public perceptions of beauty and physical attractiveness with regards to racial identity.

this article - from the small excerpt provided - does not appear to be it.


----------



## Steve Hanson

​


manifold said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> slant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking racist!
Click to expand...


Yep, the guy is a total douche


----------



## Synthaholic

This author must not watch MSNBC:


----------



## Tank




----------



## Tank




----------



## Steve Hanson

ABikerSailor said:


> Every now and then comes along an article so shockingly appalling that the only explanation is that all the editors at the publication have been taken hostage. This one might be the best example yet: on May 15th, Psychology Today posted an article by evolutionary psychologist Satoshi Kanazawa called Why Are Black Women Less Physically Attractive Than Other Women?
> 
> Yes, you read that right. The article goes on to make some deeply offensive and weakly supported claims such as It is very interesting to note that, even though black women are objectively less physically attractive than other women, black women (and men) subjectively consider themselves to be far more physically attractive than others Nor can the race difference in intelligence [...] account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychology Today Pulls Offensive Article on Black Women from Website - FishbowlNY
> 
> Me personally?  If I like her personality and how she's shaped, no matter what race she is, I'm gonna find her attractive.
> 
> One of the more beautiful women that I've known was a girl named Kelly Weeks.  Met her on detachment in Key West and she was GORGEOUS.
> 
> Racists..........discuss.........
Click to expand...


I'm sure Kelly Weeks is glad you broadcast her name all over a public message board you dumb fuck.  But knowing you she was probably a tranny anyway.


----------



## syrenn

Truthmatters said:


> This asshole who wrote this article is a huge right wing racist.
> 
> 
> He wants wants a president that would nuke the middle east.



Ya know there are times when i just want to fucking neg you into oblivion. 

Its not a right or left thing your fucking thick  HACK idiot. Its about racism.


----------



## boedicca

Two Thumbs said:


> I'm waiting for your fellow libs to denounce you for not loving science.
> 
> Why do you hate science?




I just cannot believe that a woman actually paid attention to him in Meatspace.


----------



## Ringel05

Yeah, I'm turned off..........  Really........ come on, go down so I can stand up and not embarrass myself.......  This can't be turning me on........  Ahhh, screw it!

Okay!
(I'll just tell the wife I was thinking about her........)


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

They need to spend some time @ walmart.


----------



## Tank

This must be why they have black only beauty contests.


----------



## Dabs

Mr.Fitnah said:


> They need to spend some time @ walmart.



*LMAO @ Fitnah!
Christ's sake, those Wally World photos that circulate sure are horrifying to say the least!!!!!! *


----------



## sparky




----------



## editec

Two thoughts...both expressed here with well understood adages by people who aren't basically mentally or emotionally challenged:

_Beauty is in the eye of the beholder._


_There is no accounting for taste._


----------



## skookerasbil

Who the fcukk knows what the definition of facist is anymore? Politically correct stooges like TRUTHMATTERS pulls the race card with every post...............

SKOOKERASBIL: "Obama is the food stamp president!!!"

TRUTHMATTERS: "Racist!!"

SKOOKERASBIL: "Michael Jordan was the greatest black basketball player ever!!!"

TRUTHMATTERS: "Racist!!!"

SKOOKERASBIL: "Serena Williams is one smoking hot black babe!!"

TRUTHMATTERS: "Racist!!"






Anyway...........I'd give my left nut to give Serena Williams a poke!!!!!!!!!!!!!




TRUTHMATTERS: "Racist!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## skookerasbil

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, I'm turned off..........  Really........ come on, go down so I can stand up and not embarrass myself.......  This can't be turning me on........  Ahhh, screw it!
> 
> Okay!
> (I'll just tell the wife I was thinking about her........)





You racist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

All the k00ks on this forum..........Rightwinger..........Editec............Dean.............Truthmatters...........Shaman............et. al.


If you're not a far left fringe guy, you're a racist!!!


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> hes a racist conservative right winger



That must be why he wrote an article entitled Why Liberals and Atheists Are More Intelligent.


----------



## Mad Scientist

ABikerSailor said:


> Racists..........discuss.........


To me, *most* black women look like Yaphet Kotto in a wig:











If you find that attractive great, but I don't. The "ghetto" attitude doesn't help either.  Unless a Black chick is half somethin' else (like Halle Berry), she doesn't even *begin* to look good in my eyes.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ABikerSailor said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for your fellow libs to denounce you for not loving science.
> 
> Why do you hate science?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate science, I don't like the way that people slant the stats in support of racist ideals.
Click to expand...


So are you saying that not everything scientist put out is absolute fact?

So the scientist that support man made GW could be lying for the money?

Does rdean and TM know you think scientist are falable?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Truthmatters said:


> This asshole who wrote this article is a huge right wing racist.
> 
> 
> He wants wants a president that would nuke the middle east.



Link?


----------



## High_Gravity

Everyone has their own preferences, I can appreciate a woman of any color as long as her body is right.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Titties McGee

I've never seen an attractive black person, man or woman.


----------



## TheBrain

High_Gravity said:


> Everyone has their own preferences, I can appreciate a woman of any color as long as her body is right.



I'm with you.

Halle Barry, for example, is gorgeous I don't care what color her skin is.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Tank

There are some hot black chicks, but there always is a hotter white chick.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> There are some hot black chicks, but there always is a hotter white chick.



White women are sexy as fuck but that is all a matter of personal opinion which race is better looking.


----------



## TheBrain

Tank said:


> There are some hot black chicks, but there always is a hotter white chick.



Racist.


----------



## peach174

We have beautiful people from all races .


----------



## Grace

Most of the women shown in this thread are not full blood black. They are of mixed race and quite beautiful as is most mixed race people. Maybe the best of both "worlds" comes out when combined. Hell, I dont know. I just think they are beautiful when they are mixed. 
True black is this gal, and she is flat out gorgeous.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grace said:


> Most of the women shown in this thread are not full blood black. They are of mixed race and quite beautiful as is most mixed race people. Maybe the best of both "worlds" comes out when combined. Hell, I dont know. I just think they are beautiful when they are mixed.
> True black is this gal, and she is flat out gorgeous.



Well here in the US you will find very few pure black people anymore, alot of Black people have White and Native American ancestry which explains the different shades. Unlike Brazil or South Africa though if one of your parents is black you are pretty much considered Black in the US.


----------



## Grace

I remember that gal. Next Top Model I think. Or was it Janice Dickenson's Modeling agency? Whatever. I remember her because she is BLACK black. And stunning. Which is why she is a model.


----------



## TheBrain

High_Gravity said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the women shown in this thread are not full blood black. They are of mixed race and quite beautiful as is most mixed race people. Maybe the best of both "worlds" comes out when combined. Hell, I dont know. I just think they are beautiful when they are mixed.
> True black is this gal, and she is flat out gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here in the US you will find very few pure black people anymore, alot of Black people have White and Native American ancestry which explains the different shades. Unlike Brazil or South Africa though if one of your parents is black you are pretty much considered Black in the US.
Click to expand...


You will also find very few pure whites. That's what's hilarious. The US has been a melting pot for so long that who the hell really knows what race people. Frankly it's why I hate the term African American. Some of my ancestors came from Europe to, I aint no damn European American though, I'm just AN American.


----------



## TheBrain

Grace said:


> I remember that gal. Next Top Model I think. Or was it Janice Dickenson's Modeling agency? Whatever. I remember her because she is BLACK black. And stunning. Which is why she is a model.



I don't find her attractive at all. Has nothing to do with her color. Just meh.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheBrain said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the women shown in this thread are not full blood black. They are of mixed race and quite beautiful as is most mixed race people. Maybe the best of both "worlds" comes out when combined. Hell, I dont know. I just think they are beautiful when they are mixed.
> True black is this gal, and she is flat out gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here in the US you will find very few pure black people anymore, alot of Black people have White and Native American ancestry which explains the different shades. Unlike Brazil or South Africa though if one of your parents is black you are pretty much considered Black in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will also find very few pure whites. That's what's hilarious. The US has been a melting pot for so long that who the hell really knows what race people. Frankly it's why I hate the term African American. Some of my ancestors came from Europe to, I aint no damn European American though, I'm just AN American.
Click to expand...


You have a point, quite a few white people I know had Native American ancestry.


----------



## Grace

TheBrain said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that gal. Next Top Model I think. Or was it Janice Dickenson's Modeling agency? Whatever. I remember her because she is BLACK black. And stunning. Which is why she is a model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find her attractive at all. Has nothing to do with her color. Just meh.
Click to expand...


You don't have an artists eye.


----------



## manifold

Grace said:


> Most of the women shown in this thread are not full blood black. They are of mixed race and quite beautiful as is most mixed race people. Maybe the best of both "worlds" comes out when combined. Hell, I dont know. I just think they are beautiful when they are mixed.



I was planning to point this out until I saw that you beat me to it.



Grace said:


> True black is this gal, and she is flat out gorgeous.



You're nuts.  This chick is butt fucking ugly.


----------



## TheBrain

High_Gravity said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here in the US you will find very few pure black people anymore, alot of Black people have White and Native American ancestry which explains the different shades. Unlike Brazil or South Africa though if one of your parents is black you are pretty much considered Black in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will also find very few pure whites. That's what's hilarious. The US has been a melting pot for so long that who the hell really knows what race people. Frankly it's why I hate the term African American. Some of my ancestors came from Europe to, I aint no damn European American though, I'm just AN American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point, quite a few white people I know had Native American ancestry.
Click to expand...


My family got its last name by some dude assigning it to my great grandfather as he was put into a reservation. 

I'm still just an American and can appreciate anyone for the person they are regardless of color.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno.........there's only 2 things that matter to me in a woman.........

Does she make me laugh, and is she intelligent?  If so, and she likes me, it doesn't matter what her race is.


----------



## manifold

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.........there's only 2 things that matter to me in a woman.........
> 
> Does she make me laugh, and is she intelligent?  If so, and she likes me, it doesn't matter what her race is.



Here you go then...


----------



## Yurt




----------



## Dabs

*@ manifold

Damn, that's quite a scary little clippy there *shudders*

(what movie was that from, I forgot??) ~LoL~*


----------



## Dabs

Yurt said:


>



*Ouuuuuuu I really like her bra *smiles**


----------



## ogibillm

Dabs said:


> *@ manifold
> 
> Damn, that's quite a scary little clippy there *shudders*
> 
> (what movie was that from, I forgot??) ~LoL~*



kingpin


----------



## 52ndStreet

TheBrain said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some hot black chicks, but there always is a hotter white chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
Click to expand...


There is no hotter, or more attractive white chicks out there!, to me, Black women are more attractive,and feel better during the sexual encounter. White chicks just lay there, like a 
 dead body.


----------



## Tank

52ndStreet said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some hot black chicks, but there always is a hotter white chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White chicks just lay there, like a
> dead body.
Click to expand...

That's because you knock them out before you rape them.


----------



## TheBrain

52ndStreet said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some hot black chicks, but there always is a hotter white chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hotter, or more attractive white chicks out there!, to me, Black women are more attractive,and feel better during the sexual encounter. White chicks just lay there, like a
> dead body.
Click to expand...


If you wouldn't kill them prior to having sex with them, then they wouldn't be dead fucks. Of course if that's the only way you can get them, then that isn't an option for you.


----------



## Dabs

52ndStreet said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some hot black chicks, but there always is a hotter white chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hotter, or more attractive white chicks out there!, to me, Black women are more attractive,and feel better during the sexual encounter. White chicks just lay there, like a
> dead body.
Click to expand...


*Ah hayl dude, you know this how??
Please don't be telling us all you have fucked a dead body*


----------



## Dabs

ogibillm said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *@ manifold
> 
> Damn, that's quite a scary little clippy there *shudders*
> 
> (what movie was that from, I forgot??) ~LoL~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingpin
Click to expand...


*~Thanks!
But of course! Ohmigosh, I haven't seen that movie in years, starring Woody Harrelson, right??
Damn, I might have to hunt that movie up, I found it rather funny...he lost his hand or some shit *


----------



## Tank

Black chicks know there ugly, thats why they hate white chicks so much.


----------



## Synthaholic

A thread like this really brings them out.


----------



## MikeK

Do Black women find White men more attractive or less attractive than Black men?  

And do White women find Black men more attractive or less attractive than White men?


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some hot black chicks, but there always is a hotter white chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hotter, or more attractive white chicks out there!, to me, Black women are more attractive,and feel better during the sexual encounter. White chicks just lay there, like a
> dead body.
Click to expand...


Thats bullshit, white women can hold their own in the sack.


----------



## daveman

It's funny, everyone arguing a completely subjective topic -- feminine beauty -- as if it were an absolute.

Me, I try to find something beautiful about every woman I see.  I don't limit myself to an arbitrary boundary on what I find attractive.  Size, color, shape -- doesn't matter.  

People who insist on a narrowly-defined standard of beauty are missing out on so much, and have a good chance of either winding  up alone or being unsatisfied with their partners.


----------



## 52ndStreet

No I don't knock them out, White women have no rhythm, or soul. White chicks tend to be "frigid"
And lets face it white men suffer from premature ejaculation, so white women never really get any satisfaction.
 I am black and I prefer black women.!


----------



## daveman

52ndStreet said:


> No I don't knock them out, White women have no rhythm, or soul. White chicks tend to be "frigid"
> And lets face it white men suffer from premature ejaculation, so white women never really get any satisfaction.
> I am black and I prefer black women.!



Actually, you're a moron and prefer stupid women -- because an intelligent woman, no matter her color, wouldn't have anything to do with you.


----------



## 52ndStreet

daveman said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't knock them out, White women have no rhythm, or soul. White chicks tend to be "frigid"
> And lets face it white men suffer from premature ejaculation, so white women never really get any satisfaction.
> I am black and I prefer black women.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you're a moron and prefer stupid women -- because an intelligent woman, no matter her color, wouldn't have anything to do with you.
Click to expand...


You are just one of these impotent white males, denying the fact that you and your white
women are the least attractive race on the Earth. All the other races dispise the White race.
This is a known fact. Travel the world and try to do a wife swap, let me know the results.


----------



## Dabs

52ndStreet said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't knock them out, White women have no rhythm, or soul. White chicks tend to be "frigid"
> And lets face it white men suffer from premature ejaculation, so white women never really get any satisfaction.
> I am black and I prefer black women.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you're a moron and prefer stupid women -- because an intelligent woman, no matter her color, wouldn't have anything to do with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just one of these impotent white males, denying the fact that you and your white
> women are the least attractive race on the Earth. All the other races dispise the White race.
Click to expand...


*Dude, when I say what I'm about to say, I am usually joking around, and I hope my ass doesn't get banned for this.
But to 52nd Street, GO TO HELL. And get your ass whipped a few times by some meanass fellas who got there before you~*


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't knock them out, White women have no rhythm, or soul. White chicks tend to be "frigid"
> And lets face it white men suffer from premature ejaculation, so white women never really get any satisfaction.
> I am black and I prefer black women.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you're a moron and prefer stupid women -- because an intelligent woman, no matter her color, wouldn't have anything to do with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just one of these impotent white males, denying the fact that you and your white
> women are the least attractive race on the Earth. All the other races dispise the White race.
> This is a known fact. Travel the world and try to do a wife swap, let me know the results.
Click to expand...


A wife swap? what the hell?


----------



## ABikerSailor

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you're a moron and prefer stupid women -- because an intelligent woman, no matter her color, wouldn't have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just one of these impotent white males, denying the fact that you and your white
> women are the least attractive race on the Earth. All the other races dispise the White race.
> This is a known fact. Travel the world and try to do a wife swap, let me know the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A wife swap? what the hell?
Click to expand...


He must be one of them GOP "family values" type people.


----------



## High_Gravity

ABikerSailor said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just one of these impotent white males, denying the fact that you and your white
> women are the least attractive race on the Earth. All the other races dispise the White race.
> This is a known fact. Travel the world and try to do a wife swap, let me know the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wife swap? what the hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He must be one of them GOP "family values" type people.
Click to expand...


He doesn't know what hes talking about anyways, if you "traveled the world" with a hot white woman and tried to do a wife swap you would have plenty of takers because white women are very attractive.


----------



## jillian

ABikerSailor said:


> Every now and then comes along an article so shockingly appalling that the only explanation is that all the editors at the publication have been taken hostage. This one might be the best example yet: on May 15th, Psychology Today posted an article by evolutionary psychologist Satoshi Kanazawa called Why Are Black Women Less Physically Attractive Than Other Women?
> 
> Yes, you read that right. The article goes on to make some deeply offensive and weakly supported claims such as It is very interesting to note that, even though black women are objectively less physically attractive than other women, black women (and men) subjectively consider themselves to be far more physically attractive than others Nor can the race difference in intelligence [...] account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychology Today Pulls Offensive Article on Black Women from Website - FishbowlNY
> 
> Me personally?  If I like her personality and how she's shaped, no matter what race she is, I'm gonna find her attractive.
> 
> One of the more beautiful women that I've known was a girl named Kelly Weeks.  Met her on detachment in Key West and she was GORGEOUS.
> 
> Racists..........discuss.........
Click to expand...


I think William Joyce wrote the article.


----------



## High_Gravity

jillian said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every now and then comes along an article so shockingly appalling that the only explanation is that all the editors at the publication have been taken hostage. This one might be the best example yet: on May 15th, Psychology Today posted an article by evolutionary psychologist Satoshi Kanazawa called Why Are Black Women Less Physically Attractive Than Other Women?
> 
> Yes, you read that right. The article goes on to make some deeply offensive and weakly supported claims such as It is very interesting to note that, even though black women are objectively less physically attractive than other women, black women (and men) subjectively consider themselves to be far more physically attractive than others Nor can the race difference in intelligence [...] account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychology Today Pulls Offensive Article on Black Women from Website - FishbowlNY
> 
> Me personally?  If I like her personality and how she's shaped, no matter what race she is, I'm gonna find her attractive.
> 
> One of the more beautiful women that I've known was a girl named Kelly Weeks.  Met her on detachment in Key West and she was GORGEOUS.
> 
> Racists..........discuss.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think William Joyce wrote the article.
Click to expand...


Silk Shitty proof read it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wife swap? what the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He must be one of them GOP "family values" type people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't know what hes talking about anyways, if you "traveled the world" with a hot white woman and tried to do a wife swap you would have plenty of takers because white women are very attractive.
Click to expand...


Shit.......I can tell you stories of being in the Middle East, walking around places like Jiddah Saudi Arabia, and having someone offer one hundred camels to the dude walking around with a female shipmate.

They were wanting to buy her.  Incidentally, usual offer starts at 50, they offered 100 for her.

And yeah..........she was white.


----------



## High_Gravity

ABikerSailor said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> He must be one of them GOP "family values" type people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't know what hes talking about anyways, if you "traveled the world" with a hot white woman and tried to do a wife swap you would have plenty of takers because white women are very attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit.......I can tell you stories of being in the Middle East, walking around places like Jiddah Saudi Arabia, and having someone offer one hundred camels to the dude walking around with a female shipmate.
> 
> They were wanting to buy her.  Incidentally, usual offer starts at 50, they offered 100 for her.
> 
> And yeah..........she was white.
Click to expand...


I did a deployment to Prince Sultan Air Base in Saudi Arabia and did a tour in Kuwait before I got out what you are saying doesn't surprise me, the locals over there love them some white women, even over their own Arab women.


----------



## daveman

52ndStreet said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't knock them out, White women have no rhythm, or soul. White chicks tend to be "frigid"
> And lets face it white men suffer from premature ejaculation, so white women never really get any satisfaction.
> I am black and I prefer black women.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you're a moron and prefer stupid women -- because an intelligent woman, no matter her color, wouldn't have anything to do with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just one of these impotent white males, denying the fact that you and your white
> women are the least attractive race on the Earth. All the other races dispise the White race.
> This is a known fact. Travel the world and try to do a wife swap, let me know the results.
Click to expand...


----------



## Titties McGee

*Voted best looking black woman 3 yrs in a row.*


----------



## Dabs

Titties McGee said:


> *Voted best looking black woman 3 yrs in a row.*



*Well now, I have to say, I disagree, this woman is not at all attractive. But it really has nothing to do with her skin color- it has to do with a dinner plate in her fucking mouth!*


----------



## daveman

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't know what hes talking about anyways, if you "traveled the world" with a hot white woman and tried to do a wife swap you would have plenty of takers because white women are very attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit.......I can tell you stories of being in the Middle East, walking around places like Jiddah Saudi Arabia, and having someone offer one hundred camels to the dude walking around with a female shipmate.
> 
> They were wanting to buy her.  Incidentally, usual offer starts at 50, they offered 100 for her.
> 
> And yeah..........she was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did a deployment to Prince Sultan Air Base in Saudi Arabia and did a tour in Kuwait before I got out what you are saying doesn't surprise me, the locals over there love them some white women, even over their own Arab women.
Click to expand...

Indeed.  We spent a year and a half in Oman.  My wife was getting propositioned all the time.  

So it looks like 52ndStreet is a dumb racist moron.


----------



## Tank

White chicks are also more friendly.


----------



## Ringel05

Tank said:


> White chicks are also more friendly.



Some have to be.

Last years winner of the Rebel Redneck Beauty Pageant.


----------



## Dabs

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> White chicks are also more friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some have to be.
> 
> Last years winner of the Rebel Redneck Beauty Pageant.
Click to expand...


*Oh shit Ringel..thanks......*gulp*...I just baby-barfed *


----------



## Ringel05

Dabs said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> White chicks are also more friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some have to be.
> 
> Last years winner of the Rebel Redneck Beauty Pageant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh shit Ringel..thanks......*gulp*...I just baby-barfed *
Click to expand...


I can have that affect on people.........


----------



## Tank

She don't look friendly


----------



## Grace

Tank said:


> She don't look friendly




Tea=monitor=mess. Dammit, tank.


----------



## Synthaholic

Tank said:


> White chicks are also more friendly.


I don't agree with that at all.  I find the average Black woman to be very friendly, and approachable, conversation-wise.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

All woman are hot. I would be a man whore like Capetian Kirk and hit on all the alien chicks to as long as they only had two boobs. Any more then that and it would be weird.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug]YouTube - &#x202a;Sir Mix-A-Lot - I like big butts ( Official Music Video )&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## 52ndStreet

I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!

Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!

Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?



You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.
Click to expand...


Yeah, chicks are odd, but a ton of fun.


----------



## High_Gravity

Momanohedhunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, chicks are odd, but a ton of fun.
Click to expand...


It just seems like women want to be something they are not, women with skinny butts are getting ass implants to look like Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

High_Gravity said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, chicks are odd, but a ton of fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just seems like women want to be something they are not, women with skinny butts are getting ass implants to look like Kim Kardashian.
Click to expand...


Yuck. I like real boobs big and small and butts big and small as long as they are natural.


----------



## mudwhistle

ABikerSailor said:


> Don't we have any women who are black that are outraged by this?
> 
> Interestingly enough, Psychology Today has already pulled the article off it's website.



Why should they be outraged if they know it's not true???


----------



## TheBrain

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.
Click to expand...



I prefer to say that I don't even care what color a woman if she's hot , she's hot.


----------



## High_Gravity

Momanohedhunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, chicks are odd, but a ton of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems like women want to be something they are not, women with skinny butts are getting ass implants to look like Kim Kardashian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuck. I like real boobs big and small and butts big and small as long as they are natural.
Click to expand...


Alot of the women that get this work done looked just fine before they did it.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheBrain said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to say that I don't even care what color a woman if she's hot , she's hot.
Click to expand...


You got it my man.


----------



## TheBrain

High_Gravity said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems like women want to be something they are not, women with skinny butts are getting ass implants to look like Kim Kardashian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck. I like real boobs big and small and butts big and small as long as they are natural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alot of the women that get this work done looked just fine before they did it.
Click to expand...


I have no interest in a plastic woman.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheBrain said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck. I like real boobs big and small and butts big and small as long as they are natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of the women that get this work done looked just fine before they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no interest in a plastic woman.
Click to expand...


All that work they get done may look good now but it can be alot to maintain in the long run.


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.
Click to expand...


No Mr. Uncle Tom, High Gravity,. always speaking up for whity, I don't see a lot of black women bleching their skin, or straigtening their hair.  
I see a white society trying to look black alway acting black stealing our slangs and manners of speech.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Mr. Uncle Tom, High Gravity,. always speaking up for whity, I don't see a lot of black women bleching their skin, or straigtening their hair.
> I see a white society trying to look black alway acting black stealing our slangs and manners of speech.
Click to expand...


Yeah you don't see it cause you never go out and meet any women you fucking clown.


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to say that I don't even care what color a woman if she's hot , she's hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it my man.
Click to expand...


Well I care about the womans skin color, I want a Black or Brown Baby not a white one.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to say that I don't even care what color a woman if she's hot , she's hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it my man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I care about the womans skin color, I want a Black or Brown Baby not a white one.
Click to expand...


Your an idiot, you don't have a child with every woman you sleep with clown, and if you are really black if you have a child with a white woman the baby will not be white, you are as dumb as a bag of rocks.


----------



## jillian

52ndStreet said:


> No Mr. Uncle Tom, High Gravity,. always speaking up for whity, I don't see a lot of black women bleching their skin, or straigtening their hair.
> I see a white society trying to look black alway acting black stealing our slangs and manners of speech.



what's it like being a stereotype?


----------



## High_Gravity

jillian said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Mr. Uncle Tom, High Gravity,. always speaking up for whity, I don't see a lot of black women bleching their skin, or straigtening their hair.
> I see a white society trying to look black alway acting black stealing our slangs and manners of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's it like being a stereotype?
Click to expand...


I have dealt with clowns like this before, any black person who disagrees with him is automatically a buck stepping Uncle Tom.


----------



## Dabs

52ndStreet said:


> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?



*Why don't you take a big glass of shut the hell up!
God damn dude, I've only been here a few days and you have gotten on my last nerve.
Ok, we got it!!
You prefer your women black.......but do any women prefer YOU?? Dumbass.*


----------



## daveman

52ndStreet said:


> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?



Why do you try so hard to look like an ass?  Is an ass more attractive than you are?


----------



## daveman

Momanohedhunter said:


> Yuck. I like real boobs big and small and butts big and small as long as they are natural.



  So very this.


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you try so hard to look like an ass?  Is an ass more attractive than you are?
Click to expand...


I don't think this clown really has to try that hard to come across as a jack ass.


----------



## daveman

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to say that I don't even care what color a woman if she's hot , she's hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it my man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I care about the womans skin color, I want a Black or Brown Baby not a white one.
Click to expand...

You do realize that to have a baby you actually have to have sex with a woman, right?

Right?


----------



## daveman

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you try so hard to look like an ass?  Is an ass more attractive than you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think this clown really has to try that hard to come across as a jack ass.
Click to expand...


Well, you gotta go with your innate talents, I suppose.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, chicks are odd, but a ton of fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just seems like women want to be something they are not, women with skinny butts are getting ass implants to look like Kim Kardashian.
Click to expand...

I do not find her attractive.  And then when she speaks, I am totally turned off.

Much like Paris Hilton.  And Sarah Palin.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheBrain said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck. I like real boobs big and small and butts big and small as long as they are natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of the women that get this work done looked just fine before they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I have no interest in a plastic woman*.
Click to expand...



Cue Gino Vannelli!

*VENUS ENVY*

Don&#8217;t want no marble statue smooth and cold as ice
Not some man-made goddess custom cut and spliced
Don&#8217;t need no great big set of charms to tempt my heart (oh no)
*Prefer the feel of something real over plastic art*
Well Aphrodite&#8217;s got grace but she ain&#8217;t the face I know and I love
&#8216;Cause I got blood in these veins while she&#8217;s some spooky dame
Lost in the heavens above

Chorus:
Why do you wanna be Venus?
When your light shines brighter than the brightest star
*Why do you wanna be anyone else other than who you are?*
Why do you wanna be Venus?
When you&#8217;re so much more than she could ever be
Yeah I feel like I&#8217;m losing you

Come back to me

Don&#8217;t want no hand-made inlaid porcelain china doll (oh no)
Not some babe who comes unstitched before every mirror on the wall
Yeah DiMilo&#8217;s some piece but no thanks please
Not my cup of tea (oh no)
&#8216;Cause I want flesh and bone and not some block of stone
Lying in bed next to me

(Chorus)

*Blame it on those dippy dreams of beauty queens
Who kowtow to the pressure
Prescribing to the point of view that bigger is better
Yeah those tattooed lips those vacuumed hips this whole insanity
Remember what you do you do for you and not for me*

(Chorus)

Come back to me (come back to me)
Baby please come back to me
Come back yeah
(Don&#8217;t want no marble statue smooth and cold as ice)
Baby please come back to me
(Don&#8217;t want no marble statue smooth and cold as ice)  ​

YouTube - &#x202a;Venus Envy&#x202c;&rlm;

Awesome groove!


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, chicks are odd, but a ton of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems like women want to be something they are not, women with skinny butts are getting ass implants to look like Kim Kardashian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not find her attractive.  And then when she speaks, I am totally turned off.
> 
> Much like Paris Hilton.  And Sarah Palin.
Click to expand...


I can't lie I am feeling Kim's body especially that ass of hers.


----------



## Tank

52ndStreet said:


> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?


Black makeup?





52ndStreet said:


> trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?


If tanning boths made people black, no one would use them


----------



## mudwhistle

Tank said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?
> 
> 
> 
> Black makeup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If tanning boths made people black, no one would use them
Click to expand...


What's a tanning 'both'?


----------



## GHook93

Truthmatters said:


> This asshole who wrote this article is a huge right wing racist.
> 
> 
> He wants wants a president that would nuke the middle east.



Racist yes, but you are asserting he is right wing.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7ayxm7JXG4]YouTube - &#x202a;An Experiment on Children Which Shows The Effect of Racism on Their Subconscious&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Samson

ABikerSailor said:


> One of the more beautiful women that I've known was a girl named Kelly Weeks.  Met her on detachment in Key West and she was GORGEOUS.
> .........




So, you KNOW it was a woman?


----------



## lizzie

ABikerSailor said:


> I don't hate science, I don't like the way that people slant the stats in support of racist ideals.


 
How were the stats slanted? I read the article, and can't see where the slant is.

According to the author of the article, the reason he/she(?) (sorry- I read it but didn't notice the sex of the author) seemed to conclude that the most logical reason for the outcome of the stats had to do with genetic mutation numbers and testosterone levels.


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Mr. Uncle Tom, High Gravity,. always speaking up for whity, I don't see a lot of black women bleching their skin, or straigtening their hair.
> I see a white society trying to look black alway acting black stealing our slangs and manners of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's it like being a stereotype?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have dealt with clowns like this before, any black person who disagrees with him is automatically a buck stepping Uncle Tom.
Click to expand...


Well your always agreeing with these white cracker devils on this thread. 
You appear to be one of those brainwashed negrows, always accepting the white
point of veiw. If you don't mind white women, or white people thats your problem,
one day you will get a reality check from white America that you won't be agreeing with.
All your threads High gravity are in support of these white Devils, so you must
be a brainwashed Tom Negrow.
Stepping Fletcher types like you make me sick.
You are the real clown.


----------



## ABikerSailor

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's it like being a stereotype?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have dealt with clowns like this before, any black person who disagrees with him is automatically a buck stepping Uncle Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well your always agreeing with these white cracker devils on this thread.
> You appear to be one of those brainwashed negrows, always accepting the white
> point of veiw. If you don't mind white women, or white people thats your problem,
> one day you will get a reality check from white America that you won't be agreeing with.
> All your threads High gravity are in support of these white Devils, so you must
> be a brainwashed Tom Negrow.
> Stepping Fletcher types like you make me sick.
> You are the real clown.
Click to expand...


Hey stupid........you're just as bigoted as those rednecks down south, only you're biased against everyone WHITE.

Good to know that you're a reverse racist.


----------



## Steve Hanson

Titties McGee said:


> *Voted best looking black woman 3 yrs in a row.*



It's like a built in ashtray.


----------



## Synthaholic

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's it like being a stereotype?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have dealt with clowns like this before, any black person who disagrees with him is automatically a buck stepping Uncle Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well your always agreeing with these white cracker devils on this thread.
> You appear to be one of those brainwashed negrows, always accepting the white
> point of veiw. If you don't mind white women, or white people thats your problem,
> one day you will get a reality check from white America that you won't be agreeing with.
> All your threads High gravity are in support of these white Devils, so you must
> be a brainwashed Tom Negrow.
> Stepping Fletcher types like you make me sick.
> You are the real clown.
Click to expand...


It's:

Negro*es
*
and

Stepin Fetchit

Stepin Fetchit, Hollywood's First Black Film Star : NPR


----------



## daveman

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's it like being a stereotype?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have dealt with clowns like this before, any black person who disagrees with him is automatically a buck stepping Uncle Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well your always agreeing with these white cracker devils on this thread.
> You appear to be one of those brainwashed negrows, always accepting the white
> point of veiw. If you don't mind white women, or white people thats your problem,
> one day you will get a reality check from white America that you won't be agreeing with.
> All your threads High gravity are in support of these white Devils, so you must
> be a brainwashed Tom Negrow.
> Stepping Fletcher types like you make me sick.
> You are the real clown.
Click to expand...

Here, I found you a new avatar:


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's it like being a stereotype?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have dealt with clowns like this before, any black person who disagrees with him is automatically a buck stepping Uncle Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well your always agreeing with these white cracker devils on this thread.
> You appear to be one of those brainwashed negrows, always accepting the white
> point of veiw. If you don't mind white women, or white people thats your problem,
> one day you will get a reality check from white America that you won't be agreeing with.
> All your threads High gravity are in support of these white Devils, so you must
> be a brainwashed Tom Negrow.
> Stepping Fletcher types like you make me sick.
> You are the real clown.
Click to expand...


Ok motherfucker, show me these threads where I am always supporting white people and their views, you are one of the most ignorant dumb asses on this site. You are no better than the white racists that come on this board, the only difference is your skin happens to be black but that doesn't make you any better than them, you are still a retard.


----------



## Dabs

*I'm not coming back to this thread *sigh**


----------



## Ringel05

Uuuummmm, I wonder if anyone other then me has speculated that 52ndStreet is really a white supremacist posing as a black racist?  
Just a thought.......


----------



## High_Gravity

Ringel05 said:


> Uuuummmm, I wonder if anyone other then me has speculated that 52ndStreet is really a white supremacist posing as a black racist?
> Just a thought.......



Thats a possibility.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Ringel05 said:


> Uuuummmm, I wonder if anyone other then me has speculated that 52ndStreet is really a white supremacist posing as a black racist?
> Just a thought.......



No, 52ndStreet is not a white racist, He may be a black supremacist who is just 
sick of whites who are always in a state of denial, and brainwashed blacks who are
always supporting them, like Mr. High Gravity Uncle Tom.!


----------



## Ringel05

52ndStreet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuummmm, I wonder if anyone other then me has speculated that 52ndStreet is really a white supremacist posing as a black racist?
> Just a thought.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, 52ndStreet is not a white racist, He may be a black supremacist who is just
> sick of whites who are always in a state of denial, and brainwashed blacks who are
> always supporting them, like Mr. High Gravity Uncle Tom.!
Click to expand...


Yeah right.  I bet you're the most lily white, jackbooted moron with the highest 2nd grade education anyone at Stormfront ever had, playin' at being a darky.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuummmm, I wonder if anyone other then me has speculated that 52ndStreet is really a white supremacist posing as a black racist?
> Just a thought.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, 52ndStreet is not a white racist, He may be a black supremacist who is just
> sick of whites who are always in a state of denial, and brainwashed blacks who are
> always supporting them, like Mr. High Gravity Uncle Tom.!
Click to expand...


Your blackface is melting clown.


----------



## MikeK

High_Gravity said:


> I did a deployment to Prince Sultan Air Base in Saudi Arabia and did a tour in Kuwait before I got out what you are saying doesn't surprise me, the locals over there love them some white women, even over their own Arab women.


I'm White and I think some Arabic women are stunning.


----------



## High_Gravity

MikeK said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a deployment to Prince Sultan Air Base in Saudi Arabia and did a tour in Kuwait before I got out what you are saying doesn't surprise me, the locals over there love them some white women, even over their own Arab women.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm White and I think some Arabic women are stunning.
Click to expand...


I agree some are, I never got with any Arab woman but I did hook up with an Iranian woman when I was in the service in California, she was very sexy.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hey.........if her face has the right lines, and her body has the right curves, it doesn't matter WHAT color she is.


----------



## High_Gravity

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey.........if her face has the right lines, and her body has the right curves, it doesn't matter WHAT color she is.



I agree, I did see some very good looking Arab women when I was in Dubai, Lebanese women in particular are very hot, I wouldn't mind sampling some of that merchandise.


----------



## 52ndStreet

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey.........if her face has the right lines, and her body has the right curves, it doesn't matter WHAT color she is.



The Book is called "Race Matters" by a black Princeton University Professor Cornell West.

Read it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

52ndStreet said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.........if her face has the right lines, and her body has the right curves, it doesn't matter WHAT color she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Book is called "Race Matters" by a black Princeton University Professor Cornell West.
> 
> Read it.
Click to expand...


So......you're saying the color of their skin does matter?

You're a fucking idiot.  Have a neg rep for being a racist asshole.


----------



## MikeK

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey.........if her face has the right lines, and her body has the right curves, it doesn't matter WHAT color she is.


In my opinion, coloring is an important component of one's physical appeal.

There was an Arab/Syrian girl in college who was one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen.  Her complexion was mocha, like coffee.  Very clear and deep.  Her jet black hair was thick, glossy and slightly wavy.  Her eyes were almond-shaped, large black pupils with very white backgrounds and her teeth were perfect and just as white.  All of that set off by a full, sensuous mouth and a voluptuous figure.  

She was a pleasure to look at -- and I wasn't the only one looking.


----------



## ABikerSailor

MikeK said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.........if her face has the right lines, and her body has the right curves, it doesn't matter WHAT color she is.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, coloring is an important component of one's physical appeal.
> 
> There was an Arab/Syrian girl in college who was one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen.  Her complexion was mocha, like coffee.  Very clear and deep.  Her jet black hair was thick, glossy and slightly wavy.  Her eyes were almond-shaped, large black pupils with very white backgrounds and her teeth were perfect and just as white.  All of that set off by a full, sensuous mouth and a voluptuous figure.
> 
> She was a pleasure to look at -- and I wasn't the only one looking.
Click to expand...


Yeah.......shading and color are kinda important.

However..............fucked up lines are fucked up lines.


----------



## MikeK

ABikerSailor said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So......you're saying the color of their skin does matter?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.  Have a neg rep for being a racist asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is not the most significant characteristic in racial distinction.
> 
> I'd always spent a lot of time on the beach in my younger years.  By the end of summer my skin usually was as dark as many Negroes and darker than some but I remained plainly caucasian.  When I was stationed in Japan I noticed that the so-called "yellow race" was not very yellow at all.  In fact the skin color of many Japanese was no different from most Caucasians, or just a bit tan.  So it wasn't coloration that distinguished them as Asian (Mongoloid) but other characteristics.
Click to expand...


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEkiAu0gWF8]YouTube - &#x202a;Sexy Ethiopian, Eritrean,& Somali women&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

52ndStreet said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.........if her face has the right lines, and her body has the right curves, it doesn't matter WHAT color she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Book is called "Race Matters" by a black Princeton University Professor Cornell West.
> 
> Read it.
Click to expand...


Cornell West??!!  No wonder you're one fucked up racist, he's the biggest blamer in the nation.


----------



## JW Frogen

Well this study is bullshit, because I can confirm from this time and place I am the horniest white man on Earth and I love African American women: when I drive I want curves to race around.


----------



## Tank

If you injoy more of a masculin woman, you will find black women more attractive


----------



## ABikerSailor

MikeK said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So......you're saying the color of their skin does matter?
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.  Have a neg rep for being a racist asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color is not the most significant characteristic in racial distinction.
> 
> I'd always spent a lot of time on the beach in my younger years.  By the end of summer my skin usually was as dark as many Negroes and darker than some but I remained plainly caucasian.  When I was stationed in Japan I noticed that the so-called "yellow race" was not very yellow at all.  In fact the skin color of many Japanese was no different from most Caucasians, or just a bit tan.  So it wasn't coloration that distinguished them as Asian (Mongoloid) but other characteristics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit...........one of the first times I pulled into Italy, I was walking down the street, and suddenly some cute chick comes up to me and starts speaking Italian.  I told her that I didn't speak Italian, only English, and she got this really screwed up look on her face, blushed and walked away.
> 
> I've had that problem as well.  Kinda fun though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

ABikerSailor said:


> Every now and then comes along an article so shockingly appalling that the only explanation is that all the editors at the publication have been taken hostage. This one might be the best example yet: on May 15th, Psychology Today posted an article by evolutionary psychologist Satoshi Kanazawa called Why Are Black Women Less Physically Attractive Than Other Women?
> 
> Yes, you read that right. The article goes on to make some deeply offensive and weakly supported claims such as It is very interesting to note that, even though black women are objectively less physically attractive than other women, black women (and men) subjectively consider themselves to be far more physically attractive than others Nor can the race difference in intelligence [...] account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychology Today Pulls Offensive Article on Black Women from Website - FishbowlNY
> 
> Me personally?  If I like her personality and how she's shaped, no matter what race she is, I'm gonna find her attractive.
> 
> One of the more beautiful women that I've known was a girl named Kelly Weeks.  Met her on detachment in Key West and she was GORGEOUS.
> 
> Racists..........discuss.........
Click to expand...


Most of the hottest women I meet are of color I disagree.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Dabs said:


> Titties McGee said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Voted best looking black woman 3 yrs in a row.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well now, I have to say, I disagree, this woman is not at all attractive. But it really has nothing to do with her skin color- it has to do with a dinner plate in her fucking mouth!*
Click to expand...


Im sure its super hot ware she comes from.


----------



## MikeK

52ndStreet said:


> No, 52ndStreet is not a white racist, He may be a black supremacist who is just sick of whites who are always in a state of denial, and brainwashed blacks who are always supporting them, like Mr. High Gravity Uncle Tom.!


I'm White, born and lived in Brooklyn and Queens for most of my life.  I know what Uncle Toms are and High Gravity isn't one.  He's intelligent and his life experience hasn't poisoned his perceptions of White People.  He's also not a Black racist.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> This asshole who wrote this article is a huge right wing racist.
> 
> 
> He wants wants a president that would nuke the middle east.



why did you have to bring politics into this?.....do you know how many Left Wingers would not like a Black person moving into their neighborhood?.....PLENTY......now go back to rubbing Deans feet.....he feels neglected....


----------



## Momanohedhunter

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.........if her face has the right lines, and her body has the right curves, it doesn't matter WHAT color she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I did see some very good looking Arab women when I was in Dubai, Lebanese women in particular are very hot, I wouldn't mind sampling some of that merchandise.
Click to expand...


What ? No way, I like a woman who can look hot and will kick some ass. The only other race that provides this is the Samoens. I married one of them so I am happy I guess. A- Rabs, PUlees. Sheesh.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Momanohedhunter said:


> What ? No way, I like a woman who can look hot and will kick some ass. The only other race that provides this is the Samoens. I married one of them so I am happy I guess. A- Rabs, PUlees. Sheesh.



so just because she is an "A-Rab".....she cant be hot?.....Christ some of the Iranian Woman out here in OC are pretty dam good looking....especially with their skimpy  summer clothes on.....


----------



## JW Frogen

Iranians are not Arabs. 

Just sayen.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JW Frogen said:


> Iranians are not Arabs.
> 
> Just sayen.



i hear ya JW.....but they and others of that Area get classified as that.....and if Moman feels that way about "A-rabs".....im sure he feels that way about Iranian Woman too...


----------



## High_Gravity

Momanohedhunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.........if her face has the right lines, and her body has the right curves, it doesn't matter WHAT color she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I did see some very good looking Arab women when I was in Dubai, Lebanese women in particular are very hot, I wouldn't mind sampling some of that merchandise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ? No way, I like a woman who can look hot and will kick some ass. The only other race that provides this is the Samoens. I married one of them so I am happy I guess. A- Rabs, PUlees. Sheesh.
Click to expand...


Huh? Lebanese women are smoking hot, what are you talking about?


----------



## High_Gravity

Harry Dresden said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ? No way, I like a woman who can look hot and will kick some ass. The only other race that provides this is the Samoens. I married one of them so I am happy I guess. A- Rabs, PUlees. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so just because she is an "A-Rab".....she cant be hot?.....Christ some of the Iranian Woman out here in OC are pretty dam good looking....especially with their skimpy  summer clothes on.....
Click to expand...


No doubt, I hooked up with an Iranian woman one time when I was still in the service in California, it was nice. People who hate Muslims will have a negative attitude towards the women if they are hot or not.


----------



## Harry Dresden

High_Gravity said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ? No way, I like a woman who can look hot and will kick some ass. The only other race that provides this is the Samoens. I married one of them so I am happy I guess. A- Rabs, PUlees. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so just because she is an "A-Rab".....she cant be hot?.....Christ some of the Iranian Woman out here in OC are pretty dam good looking....especially with their skimpy  summer clothes on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt, I hooked up with an Iranian woman one time when I was still in the service in California, it was nice. People who hate Muslims will have a negative attitude towards the women if they are hot or not.
Click to expand...


i have a few on my route who are dam nice looking.....and when the weather gets hot......they get even hotter.....if you know what i mean.....


----------



## JW Frogen

High_Gravity said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I did see some very good looking Arab women when I was in Dubai, Lebanese women in particular are very hot, I wouldn't mind sampling some of that merchandise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ? No way, I like a woman who can look hot and will kick some ass. The only other race that provides this is the Samoens. I married one of them so I am happy I guess. A- Rabs, PUlees. Sheesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? Lebanese women are smoking hot, what are you talking about?
Click to expand...


I have decided to fuck every woman on that page to serve world peace.

REMEMBER ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JW Frogen

Or conversely make me UN Secretary General.


----------



## mudwhistle

Momanohedhunter said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.........if her face has the right lines, and her body has the right curves, it doesn't matter WHAT color she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I did see some very good looking Arab women when I was in Dubai, Lebanese women in particular are very hot, I wouldn't mind sampling some of that merchandise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ? No way, I like a woman who can look hot and will kick some ass. The only other race that provides this is the Samoens. I married one of them so I am happy I guess. A- Rabs, PUlees. Sheesh.
Click to expand...


I guess you're into spousal-abuse then, as in wanting to be the recipient of.

I think you might want to reconsider. If you want somebody to kick your ass go to Columbia or Brazil. The ladies down there love dishing it out, verbally and physically.


----------



## High_Gravity

JW Frogen said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ? No way, I like a woman who can look hot and will kick some ass. The only other race that provides this is the Samoens. I married one of them so I am happy I guess. A- Rabs, PUlees. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Lebanese women are smoking hot, what are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have decided to fuck every woman on that page to serve world peace.
> 
> REMEMBER ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


No doubt, I especially want the blonde in the last pic, I would break her back!


----------



## Paulie

52ndStreet said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some hot black chicks, but there always is a hotter white chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hotter, or more attractive white chicks out there!, to me, Black women are more attractive,and feel better during the sexual encounter. White chicks just lay there, like a
> dead body.
Click to expand...


My white chick gets on top and fucks the living shit out of me so apparently you've been deprived.


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hotter, or more attractive white chicks out there!, to me, Black women are more attractive,and feel better during the sexual encounter. White chicks just lay there, like a
> dead body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My white chick gets on top and fucks the living shit out of me so apparently you've been deprived.
Click to expand...


52nd Street has never had consensual sex.


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hotter, or more attractive white chicks out there!, to me, Black women are more attractive,and feel better during the sexual encounter. White chicks just lay there, like a
> dead body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My white chick gets on top and fucks the living shit out of me so apparently you've been deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 52nd Street has never had consensual sex.
Click to expand...


I've never been with a black girl but always had a fetish for them.  I can honestly say though that I would probably never DATE one, it would just be for sex.

Boy that's sexist and racist all in one!


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My white chick gets on top and fucks the living shit out of me so apparently you've been deprived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52nd Street has never had consensual sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been with a black girl but always had a fetish for them.  I can honestly say though that I would probably never DATE one, it would just be for sex.
> 
> Boy that's sexist and racist all in one!
Click to expand...


It is what it is, there are Black men who feel the same way. I have met Black women that despise the brothers, and prefer white men.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My white chick gets on top and fucks the living shit out of me so apparently you've been deprived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52nd Street has never had consensual sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been with a black girl but always had a fetish for them.  I can honestly say though that I would probably never DATE one, it would just be for sex.
> 
> Boy that's sexist and racist all in one!
Click to expand...


I'm sure you'll get all kinds of bites if you throw that lure out to the sisters. 

"Will bang ya, but won't hang with ya!"


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 52nd Street has never had consensual sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been with a black girl but always had a fetish for them.  I can honestly say though that I would probably never DATE one, it would just be for sex.
> 
> Boy that's sexist and racist all in one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll get all kinds of bites if you throw that lure out to the sisters.
> 
> "Will bang ya, but won't hang with ya!"
Click to expand...


Well alot of brothers do the same thing lol.


----------



## Paulie

mudwhistle said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 52nd Street has never had consensual sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been with a black girl but always had a fetish for them.  I can honestly say though that I would probably never DATE one, it would just be for sex.
> 
> Boy that's sexist and racist all in one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll get all kinds of bites if you throw that lure out to the sisters.
> 
> "Will bang ya, but won't hang with ya!"
Click to expand...


You apparently haven't met enough women in your life


----------



## mudwhistle

Paulie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been with a black girl but always had a fetish for them.  I can honestly say though that I would probably never DATE one, it would just be for sex.
> 
> Boy that's sexist and racist all in one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll get all kinds of bites if you throw that lure out to the sisters.
> 
> "Will bang ya, but won't hang with ya!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently haven't met enough women in your life
Click to expand...


I've met quite a few. Course I'm not the one that's still only dreaming about Brown-Sugar. 

You wanna just lay pipe then you risk catching a dose. 

I'd rather not.  

Most of the sisters are looking to hang out or build a relationship.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Harry Dresden said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranians are not Arabs.
> 
> Just sayen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hear ya JW.....but they and others of that Area get classified as that.....and if Moman feels that way about "A-rabs".....im sure he feels that way about Iranian Woman too...
Click to expand...


I never did...

They're Persians... I suppose there are Arabs in Iran tho, however most Iranians are Persians...

I've never seen an Arab with blue eyes, I've seen plenty of "Iranians" er Persians with blue eyes... I used to date one and she was super sexy, however her father hated Americans, if it wasn't for that I'd still be with her...


----------



## Polk

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Black women. If black women are so unattractive, why are white women always putting on
> so much brown and black makeup?, trying to brown, and blacken themselves?!, and  a lot of those make up compacts have all this brown tan and beige powder cakes?!
> 
> Whats up with all those tanning boths, and chemical bronzers also?!
> 
> Aren't white women trying to look more brown or black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same thing about black women who straighten their hair and trying to bleach their skin to appear more light skinned.
Click to expand...


You could. It's almost as if people are attracted to what's exotic.


----------



## Polk

Also, how did this thread get to 12 pages without a Beyonce pic?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Polk said:


> Also, how did this thread get to 12 pages without a Beyonce pic?


I can't believe it got to *12 pages!*


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr.Nick said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranians are not Arabs.
> 
> Just sayen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hear ya JW.....but they and others of that Area get classified as that.....and if Moman feels that way about "A-rabs".....im sure he feels that way about Iranian Woman too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never did...
> 
> They're Persians... I suppose there are Arabs in Iran tho, however most Iranians are Persians...
> 
> I've never seen an Arab with blue eyes, I've seen plenty of "Iranians" er Persians with blue eyes... I used to date one and she was super sexy, however her father hated Americans, if it wasn't for that I'd still be with her...
Click to expand...


I have seen Lebanese and Syrian women with blue eyes.


----------

